
Okanogan search and rescue teams use helicopter to save student from wolf pack - kyleblarson
http://www.khq.com/story/38635612/okanogan-search-and-rescue-teams-use-helicopter-to-save-student-from-wolf-pack
======
kyleblarson
Found this interesting as I live in this area and was literally at this
campground on Saturday to start a run.

